# Crear un Catalogo con desplegables



## kryfter (Jul 20, 2011)

HOla, estoy confeccionando un catalogo ( tengo excel 2010 ) y no me consigo aclarar.

El caso es que quiero hacer varios desplegables, producto, color, talla, unidades... y precio final.

Como puedo hacerlo para que al seleccionar el producto en el desplegable 1, me ponga los colores en el desplegable 2, de ahi de la opciones de tallas en la 3, y al final al seleccionar las unidades me de el precio??


Si hubiese alguna opcion más, la valoraria pero es lo que veo más facil para tener los precios .

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## cgcamal (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola kryfter,

No me queda muy claro, pero has probado Tablas Dinámicas (Pivot Tables)? 

Seria conveniente que mostraras un ejemplo de los datos iniciales y que querés obtener como salida, colocando una tabla ejemplo o subiendo el libro a un servidor gratuito para que cualquiera que pueda ayudar pueda descargarlo.

Saludos cordiales,


----------



## kryfter (Jul 20, 2011)

Antes que nada gracias por contestar.

Te voy a poner un ejemplo más directo porque sino no se explicarme.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primera_División_de_España_2009/10#Cuadro_de_resultados

Es como si con este recuadro pusiéramos 2 desplegables, y al elegir los dos equipos, nos saliera en otra celda el resultado.

Es eso mismo pero adaptado a otro trabajo y con varios cuadros como ese, que tengo en varias hojas, como ejemplo seria:

Desplegable 1 "temporada"
Desplegable 2 "Deporte"
Desplegable 3 "Equipo 1"
Desplegable 4" "Equipo 2"

= Resultado en celda "x"

Gracias, y un saludo


----------



## cgcamal (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola kryfter,

El ejemplo siguiente te puede servir para implementar lo que necesitás.

1-) Hacer una tabla como la del ejemplo A1:E5;






2-) En G2 y H2 colocar los cuadros combinados;
3-) A cada cuadro asignarle los rangos que se ven en la imagen respectivamente.
4-) En la opción "Vincular con la celda:" para cuadro en G2 asignar G3 y para cuadro en H2 asignarle H3 como en la imagen y,
5-) En I2 introducir la fórmula mostrada abajo:Cell FormulasRangeFormulaI2=INDICE(B2:E5,G3,H3)
Haciendo lo mencionado arriba podrás obtener los resultados respectivos de cada partido.

*PD: Para los valores que devuelve el cuadro combinado en G3 y H3, puede elegirse que sean arrojados a otras celdas y que estén 
ocultas para que sólo se muestre el resultado en I2. Es cuestión de gusto nomás si se quiere que esa parte se muestre o no 

Espero te ayude.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 20, 2011)

¿Bueno, los listados de las opciones son estáticos?  ¿O cambian basados en las selecionnes anteriores?   Si cambian, favor vea aquí - 

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?p=126


----------

